# New Member Here



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. Another newbie here. I came over from another forum because I wanted a change in scenery, but I'm looking forward to using TAM and helping out where and when I can.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM, @The Outlaw.

I hope you will find what you need, here.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello! Iike your monicker and your avatar!:smile2:


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Hello! Iike your monicker and your avatar!:smile2:


Thanks! Pretty catchy, eh? I couldn't resist using it.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

